# Instant Pay inaccessibility due to unpaid trips



## dlackey73 (Aug 31, 2016)

I tried to cash out and got a message saying I wasn't eligible for Instant Pay. I messaged support and asked why. I was told it was due to the fact that I have a high number of unpaid fares. How is that my responsibility(fault)? Uber authoriEs the payment and and card, not me. Any else have this issue? Below is their response.

"
Hi Daniel, thanks so much for reaching out about this.

It appears that you currently don't have access to Instant Pay because there are a high number of trips that have not been paid for by promo codes. You will automatically be able to cash out again once you take more trips that riders pay for. 

I apologize for the inconvenience here, but your Instant Pay access should resume again as soon as these unpaid trips balance out. So long as you have more paid trips on your profile than unpaid trips, you'll be able to cash out once more. I hope this helps!"


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

How's that your fault? That is one of the most ridiculous things I've seen here.


----------



## Rableryder (Nov 19, 2016)

I just got it too. Tf?!


----------



## Wwjd (Aug 6, 2017)

I was told today by uber that the unpaid trips means their system has not generated the correct amount owed to you yet, and to be patient and check tomarrow or the next day. And that customer's using promo codes does not affect the pay of the drivers for riders or delivery drivers .


----------



## Wwjd (Aug 6, 2017)

Which was tooken care of and now able to cash out


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Uber is suspicious of too many promo codes associated with one driver. Some drivers game the system by handing out promo codes to their friends for free rides.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Maven said:


> Uber is suspicious of too many promo codes associated with one driver. Some drivers game the system by handing out promo codes to their friends for free rides.


Yep, it's their polite way of saying you set off the "possible fraud" buzzer.


----------



## nicco (Aug 27, 2017)

Wwjd said:


> Which was tooken care of and now able to cash out


I have been going back and forth with Uber ever since yesterday about this. How did you actually get to speak to someone about this? And how did you finally get it resolved? They keep telling me to give more paying rides so that it can balance out. But how the heck am I supposed to know if a rider is actually paying or using a promo code? And clearly I never had this issue before because up until last night (I had even cashed out earlier in the day yesterday with no problem), I didn't have all these promo code riders. What did you do to remedy the situation?


----------



## mcj (Jul 17, 2017)

Just happened here as well. First cash out said server error. Now it says that Ill be paid once a week. **** you uber.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

mcj said:


> Just happened here as well. First cash out said server error. Now it says that Ill be paid once a week. &%[email protected]!* you uber.


Had an error with instant pay..still in transfer, I reviewed the rider pays section and see its 0! Uber is telling me its my banks fault..NOPE! I am fuming!!


----------

